# My gorgeous girl



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

This is Maddie, a 9 month old Huskamute 

This is the best pic i can get of her at the moment  Please excuse my sisters labs in the background :lol:


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Bella !!!!! totally adorable....beautiful colouring


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Arrrgghhh I just love huskys and malamutes and shes gorgeous :001_tt1:
I totally dig wolf-like dogs  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

OMG Maddie is adorable, is she a good girl? How long have you had her? Can I have her?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

She is so beautiful


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

OMG!!! How gorgeous is she  wow!!


----------



## chrissie-h (Apr 18, 2010)

oh she is ever so sweet! what a lovely girl  x


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

aw so beautiful


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww shes beautiful.xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

what a very pretty girl,i luvs her alot.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

She's gorgeous Marcia	:001_wub:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

stunning girl, just gorgeous


----------



## Amyneal (Feb 25, 2010)

Fantastic pictures, love it  x


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I've had her for about 2 months now. She was really possesive over her food at first but she's calmed down a lot. 

And no you can't have her TDM, she's all mine


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> She is gorgeous!!


Thank you


----------

